# Venemous Snakes



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Was watching a program last night about king cobra's and got me thinking about finding out a few facts about venemous, so here it goes.

1.) Longest Venemous Snake - King Cobra (upto almost 6m?)
2.) Biggest Fangs - Gaboon Viper (Upto 2" long?)
3.) Most Venemon - (i think its the gaboon, but could be the king cobra?)
4.) Smallest Fangs - ???
5.) Smallest Venemous Snake - ???
6.) Deadliest Venon - Inland Taipan? (i mean the msot deadliest venom, not the snake who kills the most people, which i think is the mojave rattlesnake?)
7.) Least venemous DWA snake - ???
8.) Most common venemous snake - ???

Thanks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just have timber rattlers and copperheads around here where i live... 

put rattlers down as the most advanced/evolved snake.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Bexie said:


> Was watching a program last night about king cobra's and got me thinking about finding out a few facts about venemous, so here it goes.
> 
> 1.) Longest Venemous Snake - King Cobra (upto almost 6m?)
> 2.) Biggest Fangs - Gaboon Viper (Upto 2" long?)
> ...


Smallest Venomous & Smallest Fangs belong to the Curl Snake 
(I think?)


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

The one that causes the most deaths....
Looks like it could be Russells viper.....
As only 4-5 people die each year from snake bite in the USA, and they are WDB and EDB bites...
*Bangladesh*- a survey of 10% of the country in 1988-9 revealed 764 bites with 168 deaths in one year. Cobra bites (34% of all bites) caused a case fatality of 40%. *Bhutan* (no data available)
*Cambodia* (no data available)
*India* - estimates in the region of 200,000 bites and 15-20,000 snake bite deaths per year, originally made in the last century, are still quoted. No reliable national statistics are available. In 1981, a thousand deaths were reported in MaharashtraState. In the Burdwan district of West Bengal 29,489 people were bitten in one year with 1,301 deaths. It is estimated that between 35,000 and 50,000 people die of snake bite each year among India’s population of 980 million.
*Indonesia* - no reliable data are available from this vast archipelago. Snake bites and deaths are reported from some islands, eg Komodo, but fewer than 20 deaths are registered each year.
*Lao DPR* (no data available)
*Malaysia* - bites are common, especially in northwest peninsular Malaysia, but there are few deaths.
*Myanmar* (Burma) - snake bites and snake bite deaths have been reliably reported from colonial times. Russell’s vipers are responsible for 90% of cases. In 1991, there were 14,000 bites with 1,000 deaths and in 1997, 8,000 bites with 500 deaths. Under-reporting is estimated at 12%. There are peaks of incidence in May and June in urban areas and during the rice harvest in October to December in rural areas. 
*Nepal*- there are estimated to be at least 20,000 snake bites with about 200 deaths in hospitals each year, mainly in the Terai region. One survey suggested as many as 1,000 deaths per year. Among 16 fatalities recorded at one rural clinic during a monsoon season, 15 had died on their way to seek medical care. 
*Pakistan* - there are an estimated 20,000 snake bite deaths each year
*Philippines* - there are no reliable estimates of mortality among the many islands of the archipelago. Figures of 200-300 deaths each year have been suggested. Only cobras cause fatal envenoming, their usual victims being rice farmers. 
*Sri Lanka* - epidemiological studies in Anuradhapura showed that only two-thirds of cases of fatal snake bite were being reported to the Government Agent Statistical Branch. However, the Registrar General received reports of more than 800 deaths from bites and stings by venomous animals and insects in the late 1970s and the true annual incidence of snake bite fatalities may exceed 1,000.
*Thailand* - between 1985 and 1989, the number of reported snake bite cases increased from 3,377 to 6,038 per year, reflecting increased diligence in reporting rather than a true increase in snake bites; the number of deaths ranged from 81 to 183 (average 141) per year. In 1991 there were 1,469 reported bites with five deaths, in 1992, 6,733 bites with 19 deaths and, in 1994, 8,486 bites with eight deaths. Deaths reported in hospital returns were only 11% of the number recorded by the Public Health Authorities. In a national survey of dead snakes brought to hospital by the people they had bitten, 70% of the snakes were venomous species, the most commonly brought species being Malayan pit viper (_Calloselasma rhodostoma_) 38%, white-lipped green pit viper (_Trimeresurus albolabris_) 27%, Russell’s viper (_Daboia russelii siamensis_) 14%, Indo-Chinese spitting cobra (_Naja siamensis_) 10% and monocellate cobra (_N kaouthia_) 7%. In an analysis of 46 fatal cases in which the snake had been reliably identified, Malayan kraits (_Bungarus candidus_) and Malayan pit vipers were each responsible for 13 cases, monocellate cobras for 12 and Russell’s vipers for seven deaths.
*Viet Nam* - there are an estimated 30,000 bites per year. Among 430 rubber plantation workers bitten by Malayan pit vipers between 1993 and 1998, the case fatality was 22%, but only a minority had received antivenom treatment. Fishermen are still occasionally killed by sea snakes but rarely reach hospitals.


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

Bexie said:


> Was watching a program last night about king cobra's and got me thinking about finding out a few facts about venemous, so here it goes.
> 
> 1.) Longest Venemous Snake - King Cobra (upto almost 6m?)
> 2.) Biggest Fangs - Gaboon Viper (Upto 2" long?)
> ...


1. King Cobra
2.Gaboon Viper
3.Gaboon Viper
4.It would have to be some small rear fanged snake.
5.Bitis Schneideri (Namaqua Dwarf Adder)
6.Belcher's Sea Snake/Taipan (Could be Either as Belchers sea snake was only discovered recently as far as i know)
7.Bandy Bandy, Their are lots of Aussie Elapids that are harmless but still DWA
8.Pelagic Sea Snake-Widest Range of ny snake.

Hope this Helps :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jamestheball said:


> 5.Bitis Schneideri (Namaqua Dwarf Adder)


thats not the smallest of all venomous snakes


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

wouldnt the smallest be the rear fanged tantilla planiceps?


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

isnt the most venomous the inland taipan?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

reptismail said:


> isnt the most venomous the inland taipan?


 the most venomous land snake yeah: victory:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

stacy said:


> the most venomous land snake yeah: victory:


i remember watching a rob bredl program where he took some blood into shallow dish, put some taipan venom into it and withint minute it turned the blood to job.

now that is a scary though, gorgous snakes though!!!!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Bexie said:


> i remember watching a rob bredl program where he took some blood into shallow dish, put some taipan venom into it and withint minute it turned the blood to job.
> 
> now that is a scary though, gorgous snakes though!!!!


 yeah they are very nice my friend luke has1 his is quite layed back to wouldnt like to take a hit from his tho: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stacy said:


> yeah they are very nice my friend luke has1 his is quite layed back to wouldnt like to take a hit from his tho: victory:


a genuine aussie inland taipan? If so thats very cool, you dont see many of those ever, theres alot of PNG taipans floating about though


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

SiUK said:


> a genuine aussie inland taipan? If so thats very cool, you dont see many of those ever, theres alot of PNG taipans floating about though


 yeah it a genuine inland. he got it from an old venom research program, he had a pair but the female did a couple of year ago will take a pic when i go up again


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Alfred Wallner had a couple of CB young Inlands for sale at Houten last year, and coastals.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Alfred Wallner had a couple of CB young Inlands for sale at Houten last year, and coastals.


Collecting 3 x coastals in september.Could have up to 14 Inlands as well,from 2 x diff breeders cb 09 @ 2500 euros each.
Must rob a bank.

Roy.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

tengalms said:


> Collecting 3 x coastals in september.Could have up to 14 Inlands as well,from 2 x diff breeders cb 09 @ 2500 euros each.
> Must rob a bank.
> 
> Roy.


 woul like1 but got to much orderd to collect from ham so oh wont let me have any more hots:devil:


----------

